# Oil changes



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

So since I’m doing RS the oil changes are coming more frequently as expected.

I put 3,600 on my car before the oil change indicator came on, which was short of the recommended mileage to bring it in for the next change.

It’s been hotter than hell here so I guess the oil just can’t keep up. I researched taxi’s, most change theirs every 5,000. 

So what does everyone else do?

Every 3,000? 5,000?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> So since I'm doing RS the oil changes are coming more frequently as expected.
> 
> I put 3,600 on my car before the oil change indicator came on, which was short of the recommended mileage to bring it in for the next change.
> 
> ...


5000 is good,... take a look at the oil color at 3000 vs 5000, if there was no difference, extend your oil change timeline.
I change at 8000:smiles:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

25,000 with Amsoil. Since 1972 / 1988. pm for cust code.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> 5000 is good,... take a look at the oil color at 3000 vs 5000, if there was no difference, extend your oil change timeline.
> I change at 8000:smiles:


Yes but what if the indicator message comes on before then.

I remember in highschool the recommended mileage was oil change every 3,000. Used to do it myself those days but may start doing it again at this rate lol.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I always do full synthetic. Then you can go 10-12,000.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just reset it and drive. I usually get it twice in the 25k.

That was a scam to get you in for service, so they could sell you other maintainence stuff.



SleelWheels said:


> Yes but what if the indicator message comes on before then.
> 
> I remember in highschool the recommended mileage was oil change every 3,000. Used to do it myself those days but may start doing it again at this rate lol.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I always do full synthetic. Then you can go 10-12,000.


They put in synthetic but the change oil message came on after 3,600 miles, albeit it was strenuous driving in the heat for 5-7 hours, averaging 5 days a week.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

My car recommends 10K but I usually change it around 8K.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Toyota followed suit and made there oil filters as small as they could. Shame on Toyota . I found a bigger one that fits.

That light is another scam.

You never really know . Until you send a sample into the lab for analysis.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> So since I'm doing RS the oil changes are coming more frequently as expected.
> 
> I put 3,600 on my car before the oil change indicator came on, which was short of the recommended mileage to bring it in for the next change.
> 
> ...


Every 8k but I'm also using Mobile one synthetic 0w40, and Lucas synthetic oil stabilizer....the car actually states every 15k(BMW X5) Had the car 5 months and I just did the third oil change....

RECENTLY changed trans fluid and both diffs as well as the transfer case.

It's better to be ahead of the maintenance rather than behind on it... Especially as much as we drive... I just passed 28k since I bought it 5 months ago...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> They put in synthetic but the change oil message came on after 3,600 miles, albeit it was strenuous driving in the heat for 5-7 hours, averaging 5 days a week.


That light auto triggers at that milage to get you to spend money.

If you are using synthetic you should be good till at least 7,500 miles....


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Toyota followed suit and made there oil filters as small as they could.
> 
> That light is another scam.
> 
> You never really know . Until you send a sample into the lab for analysis.


When I was putting ordinary mileage on the car the I could go 8,000 between changes.

They're not selling me extra shit, just the 'awl' as they say in the south.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I once rolled up on 75,000 on one complete change sending samples in. On a 89 Accord. But !, I had Amsoil's By-Pass filter installed. As I do know.

Filters are almost every thing. Watch some youtube vid's on oil filters.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> Yes but what if the indicator message comes on before then.
> 
> I remember in highschool the recommended mileage was oil change every 3,000. Used to do it myself those days but may start doing it again at this rate lol.


My indicator light comes on, I just reset it.
Pax's don't deserve oil change at every 3000 miles .....60c/mile:thumbup:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> So since I'm doing RS the oil changes are coming more frequently as expected.
> 
> I put 3,600 on my car before the oil change indicator came on, which was short of the recommended mileage to bring it in for the next change.
> 
> ...


Lower mileage - 5,000 to 10,000 miles
higher mileage - 3,000 to 5,000 miles
Please read out your car owner manual for how to set next service date.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> They put in synthetic but the change oil message came on after 3,600 miles, albeit it was strenuous driving in the heat for 5-7 hours, averaging 5 days a week.


I do eats and do alot of idling. 
Mine came on earlier than I expected also. I changed when the light came on. Running 0-W20 and it was dark. Bought a set of those ramps so I can get under and do myself. Won't let those morons at jiffy lubes touch my girl.

Ask yourself do you do alot of idling also? Even though you're not putting miles on the wheels you are putting those miles on the engine.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Ask yourself do you do alot of idling also? Even though you're not putting miles on the wheels you are putting those miles on the engine.


Another reason summer sucks. I remember last summer I kept my car idling between pings because it was way too hot without AC. The rest of the year I just park, roll down the window, shut off the car, and read a book while I wait if it's slow.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Manual for one car says 5000 miles, manual for the other says 7500 miles. I follow the manual.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Manual for one car says 5000 miles, manual for the other says 7500 miles. I follow the manual.


I prefer to follow the guidelines of the oil being used... Each has different breakdown points based on their makeup.

A car that recommends every 5k may very well be basing that on conventional oil, and with synthetic that breakdown point goes way up and thus will last upwards of 2-3 times as long with the same protection to the motor.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm not recommending this but i went something like 90-100K miles on a van I had. I just kept adding oil as needed.

Sold it at 200K plus miles and it was still running great.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SleelWheels said:


> So since I'm doing RS the oil changes are coming more frequently as expected.
> 
> I put 3,600 on my car before the oil change indicator came on, which was short of the recommended mileage to bring it in for the next change.
> 
> ...


I use synthetic only.
Always.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I always do full synthetic. Then you can go 10-12,000.


It all depends . Here today i do more food deliveries so mostly city. And the car idles for many hours a day for the ac . 
I am getting 10k out of my full synth oil.
I had the oil change guy show me the oil filter .
I dumped the oil onto a piece of paper . My opinion i could still easily get another 5000 miles on this oil.
Its not black at all. Still brown as it should be.
So if you did airport rides i bet you could easily get 20k per oil changes . Check your level weekly .
Do any new cars suggest oil changes under 10k anymore ?
I know most of them garbage gm were 5000 then 7500.
Most of the imports 10 k. Look into your owners manual always follow it . 
That light does not know . On some cars you can adjust the time and miles it comes on with the cars setting or using a oil change life reset tool. You oil change shop could be telling your car oil changes are due every 3000 miles !! This is not 1980. nobody changes oil 3000 miles .


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Look into your owners manual always follow it .
> That light does not know .


The MANUAL says change when the light comes on.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm letting Ford's onboard computer tell me when to change my oil and I guess it will be due anytime now. I've done over 7700 miles on battery so the engine has seen about 8700 miles which puts the oil change right in the ballpark of what the manual says (10k) or one year, which I'm getting close to as well.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I'm letting Ford's onboard computer tell me when to change my oil and I guess it will be due anytime now. I've done over 7700 miles on battery so the engine has seen about 8700 miles which puts the oil change right in the ballpark of what the manual says (10k) or one year, which I'm getting close to as well.
> 
> View attachment 497451
> View attachment 497453


Ooooohh, fancy. I don't even have an oil light. &#129335;‍♀&#128514;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> The MANUAL says change when the light comes on.


That light can be changed to 500 to 15000 miles , Its not accurate depending on your car



Fusion_LUser said:


> I'm letting Ford's onboard computer tell me when to change my oil and I guess it will be due anytime now. I've done over 7700 miles on battery so the engine has seen about 8700 miles which puts the oil change right in the ballpark of what the manual says (10k) or one year, which I'm getting close to as well.
> 
> View attachment 497451
> View attachment 497453


Still clean. One thing i want to suggest . 
A brand new car . The pistons and rings are seating in. 
Meaning some fuel will get into the oil. So i do suggest changing your oil the very first time at half of what the owners manual says.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> That light can be changed to 500 to 15000 miles , Its not accurate depending on your car


Well which is it? First you say follow the manual, now you say the light is not accurate.

Hondas and Acuras do NOT show a mileage interval in the manual, starting in 2008 (or earlier). The MANUAL states to follow the light.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Ooooohh, fancy. I don't even have an oil light. &#129335;‍♀&#128514;


How about a Lava Lamp instead ?


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

15K intervals on Amsoil 0W-20 in a Prius.

Fantastic oil and the Prius is relatively easy on it even in summer heat.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> How about a Lava Lamp instead ?


Sure she does, it's a bit ackward sometimes, but I can a sure you, it does work. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Wonder if all the people who insist they go with what the manual says about oil change intervals also do what it says when Check Engine light comes on...? 🤔 :whistling:

Anyway... No, I do not follow any oil life monitor suggestions. I change oil religiously every 5-8K miles with Mobil 1 full synthetic in all of my family's vehicles. Oil life monitors never get anywhere close to reminding of needing to do the job. Sure, you can argue I'm wasting money by doing it so often, but I just don't care. Small charge for a piece of mind knowing I have pretty damn fresh oil in them at all times.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Wonder if all the people who insist they go with what the manual says about oil change intervals also do what it says when Check Engine light comes on...? &#129300; :whistling:
> 
> Anyway... No, I do not follow any oil life monitor suggestions. I change oil religiously every 5-8K miles with Mobil 1 full synthetic in all of my family's vehicles. Oil life monitors never get anywhere close to reminding of needing to do the job. Sure, you can argue I'm wasting money by doing it so often, but I just don't care. Small charge for a piece of mind knowing I have pretty damn fresh oil in them at all times.


Dont Forget GOOD FILTERS !

THE FRESHEST OIL CAN CARRY DAMAGING TRASH IF NOT WELL FILTERED.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Dont Forget GOOD FILTERS !
> 
> THE FRESHEST OIL CAN CARRY DAMAGING TRASH IF NOT WELL FILTERED.


Indeed! :thumbup: Wix is my go to in the domestics and OEM Mahle filters in ze Germans.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Well which is it? First you say follow the manual, now you say the light is not accurate.
> 
> Hondas and Acuras do NOT show a mileage interval in the manual, starting in 2008 (or earlier). The MANUAL states to follow the light.


FOLLOW your owners manual .
Now in the real world doing ride share with honda. I would get my lazy butt under the hood. 
And i spent 20 years under a damn hood. Pull the stick out wipe it . Check the color of the oil.
See if it really needs to be changed . Odds are your throwing your money away changing 5000 doing uber . If your using full syntho.
Standard oil then 5000. And why buy reg oil it costs the same as synth today anyways lol. and you get better gas mileage


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Manual says 10K. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Still clean. One thing i want to suggest .
> A brand new car . The pistons and rings are seating in.
> Meaning some fuel will get into the oil. So i do suggest changing your oil the very first time at half of what the owners manual says.


I agree and its actually time... I'll most likely do it next week. Usually I always change the oil at 3k on a new car. Times have change of course but 10k changes just never sit well with me. My wife's Audi had a 10k service interval but I feel better doing it at 7500! I change the oil in my truck every 5k because it see's a lot of dirt. Heck I replace the air filter 4-5 time a year! Rarely do I go over 2k on a air filter.

I'm not keeping the Fusion long term. It will be gone by 60k so I figure I will follow the book and/or onboard computer. However I did rotate the tires at 6/12k even though it said 10k


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> So since I'm doing RS the oil changes are coming more frequently as expected.
> 
> I put 3,600 on my car before the oil change indicator came on, which was short of the recommended mileage to bring it in for the next change.
> 
> ...


Taxi change their engine oils and other oils more regularly because they use the cheapest dino oil and parts they can and even the dino oils these days can do above 5k miles and that pretty much the reference point on most car makers bases stated in the service manual is off dino oils apart from european spec vehicles in which case you need to use semi or full syn to keep the warranty as dino oil doesn't do a good enough job from the get go.

I reckon someone changed the parameters and the service individual for mileage and bring in for service notice on the dash which is easily done and some cars you can do it yourself without any kind of machine to plug in. I would check in the manual if you can see or change the setting or parameter or if it has been set to something like 3600 miles by the service guy from whatever it was before.

I use PAO base oils and Ester base oils for long drain individuals and change the oil at 25k to 30k and comes out clean and the car runs fine and the mileage on the car I'm driving would be almost 200k or will be in the next month or two. You just can't run dino base oils which are hydrocracked and even "Full Syn" labelled are what is considered group 3 oils which is again highly processed and refined hydrocrack oil from the ground so I don't really considered that Synthetic. My opinion though.

Group 4 oil are PAO base which is real synthetic and man made and so are group 5 oils Ester base that are used in race engines and planes with different addictive packages vs for use in general motors. You don't want to put in race engine oil in because they are not formulated for long drain individuals.

Mobil 1 their top of the range for example 15-20k range etc is designed to last 15k-20k and is PAO base. Redline and Amsoil makes on their top end Ester base oils that are good for 20k-25k. Going that long would still need a filter change half way through it and yes the oil can outlast the filter easily. Some people run these oils up to 40k miles and change the filters every 10k and they sample test it in the lab to see if the oil is holding up and still engine oil and hasn't just broken down to sludge or lose all lubricating properties and is just like acid water circulating the engine.

If you are going to be changing oils every 3.6k to 5k use the cheapest stuff off the shelf that you can buy and you can't go wrong. Dino oils have come a long way the past few decades. Color of the oil doesn't mean a thing and doesn't mean the oil isn't good anymore. The only surefire way you'll know is by lab testing sample of it. A lot of people are still stuck thinking 3k-5k that been hammered down still by service centers because they want to see you every 3k-5k it more $$$ for them. This really hasn't been the case for the past 2 decades or more.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> They put in synthetic but the change oil message came on after 3,600 miles, albeit it was strenuous driving in the heat for 5-7 hours, averaging 5 days a week.


I live in Arizona and I do 13,000 miles oil interval.

Do your wallet a favor and get the oil analyzed. 
https://www.blackstone-labs.com/pro...abs.net/Bstone/(S(1q1cqbee545snp305doo4lqd))/


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Since the manual drums in the idea of changing the oil when the oil maint. light comes on, that is what I do. But yes old school was 3k miles or 6 months and the dealer told me that as well.

I use one of the trip meters as an hour meter and found the light comes on right around 50 hours of run time (another old school rule). Which, if you do the math is 3k miles at 60mph.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I always do full synthetic. Then you can go 10-12,000.


I'm too paranoid for that. Gotta keep my baby spoiled. &#128514; I do full synthetic every 5k miles.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> I always do full synthetic. Then you can go 10-12,000.


The oil filter will be the weak link and stop working properly unless it's a very expensive very high quality and very durable one.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> They put in synthetic but the change oil message came on after 3,600 miles, albeit it was strenuous driving in the heat for 5-7 hours, averaging 5 days a week.


Those reminders are tied strictly to mileage, not to compromised oil viscosity.



observer said:


> I'm not recommending this but i went something like 90-100K miles on a van I had. I just kept adding oil as needed.
> 
> Sold it at 200K plus miles and it was still running great.


The hosts of Car Talk on NPR used to get calls and emails from mechanics and others who would test/question recommended oil change intervals. While they never seemed to draw a consensus conclusion, it was usually in the range of service departments and manufacturers using their recommended intervals as a sales tool.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Using extremely low viscosity oils such as 0w 20 may help you get very slightly better gas mileage, but these type of oils do not stick to engine components once the engine is shut off... they are extremely thin, almost watery like... yes, they flow faster in colder temps, but still, slightly more wear is created upon dry starts.

Higher viscosity oils such as 5w 30 and 10w 40 will stick a lot longer on to engine components. Heavier oils drain much slower back into the oil pan. With heavier viscosity there is less damage to engine components during dry starts, even though it may take an extra second or 2 for the oil to be run through the engine... of course the downside is slightly less fuel economy...

Always use a Mobil 1 filter or similar... one important aspect of a good filter is it’s ability to prevent back flow when engine is not running... filters that retain oil allow oil to be cycled through engine immediately upon startup... a poorly designed filter can cause much more damage even with a top grade synthetic.

Best oil brands in my opinion Mobil, Castrol, Amsoil, RedLine, and Liqui Moly (if you can find it here in US)... Liqui Moly oil additive is something I always use as well... never once had an engine failure due to using a top grade oil, high quality filter, and the additive... regardless of oil change intervals..,

Oil is not affected by outside temperature when vehicle is running... it will not matter if the outside temp is 105 degrees or 35 degrees or -20 degrees once peak operating temp is reached. The engine maintains a constant temp regardless of outside temp. In other words, running your vehicle in 105 degree temps will not wear your oil out any faster. Those silly gauges that determine oil change intervals are based in part on RPM and driving speed cycles in a given span of time... 

Oil color has absolutely nothing to do with oil quality... oils will get darker from heat. This has nothing to do with the oils suspension capability or detergent effects. Some oils are darker even when they are brand new right out of the bottle.

Like some of you here, I too have gone 25,000 miles between oil changes, burning very little oil, (perhaps a quart at every 5g), and the old oil is just as slick as the day I put it in... with no negative consequences.

Engines today are not the weak spot. The weak spot is transmissions... especially those of you the have CVT type or DSG transmission boxes. (Most Nissan, Toyota, Fords, VW, etc).., These can be burned out fast if you do not change the oil in them at least every 30,000 miles. Especially CVT’s, because of belt slippages on the pulley systems... Yes it cost about $250 or so to have these oils changed, but I always do it at the dealer with their specific required oils. Certain methods are required to fill properly as well. The alternative is $5-7,000 trans replacement... CVT’s are generally not fixable...


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Oil is not affected by outside temperature when vehicle is running... it will not matter if the outside temp is 105 degrees or 35 degrees or -20 degrees once peak operating temp is reached. The engine maintains a constant temp regardless of outside temp. In other words, running your vehicle in 105 degree temps will not wear your oil out any faster. Those silly gauges that determine oil change intervals are based in part on RPM and driving speed cycles in a given span of time...


Agree with a lot of what you posted there, but you obviously haven't operated a vehicle that has a real oil temp gauge.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

E30addixt said:


> Agree with a lot of what you posted there, but you obviously haven't operated a vehicle that has a real oil temp gauge.


Read your actual oil/coolant temps directly through an OBDII scanner... you will see that the oil temps, as well as coolant temps, should always stay within the safe operating range of their specifications whether highway or city type driving conditions...

Any wide increased temp variations is probably caused by some type of cooling failure.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> So since I'm doing RS the oil changes are coming more frequently as expected.
> I put 3,600 on my car before the oil change indicator came on, which was short of the recommended mileage to bring it in for the next change.
> It's been hotter than hell here so I guess the oil just can't keep up. I researched taxi's, most change theirs every 5,000.
> So what does everyone else do?
> Every 3,000? 5,000?


"in general"
conventional motor oil every: 3,000 to 5,000 miles
synthetic oil (which is most) about 7,500 between changes,"

Manufacturers also have a special set of recommended synthetic oil-change intervals for vehicles driven in severe conditions like
Mojave Desert heat
Alaskan cold
or lots of dusty roads.

https://www.caranddriver.com/shopping-advice/a27078539/synthetic-oil-change-interval/


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Read your actual oil/coolant temps directly through an OBDII scanner... you will see that the oil temps, as well as coolant temps, should always stay within the safe operating range of their specifications whether highway or city type driving conditions...
> 
> Any wide increased temp variations is probably caused by some type of cooling failure.


Right, safe operating range. That's different then saying engine maintains a constant temp regardless of outside temp.

Outside temp does have an effect on oil temp given the same load operating temps can fluctuate 20-30 degrees. A car running down the highway at 70 in 0 degree weather is going to see a lower oil temp then that same car running down the highway at 70 in 105 degrees. Will both temps be safe and nothing to worry about? Sure. Oil temps are not constant, regulated as tightly as water temps nor is there the cooling capacity to do so on most vehicles. Outside temps will effect where oil temps land.

This is based on tow vehicles, track cars and street vehicles that have had either real gauges to monitor or done so through OBD.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

E30addixt said:


> Right, safe operating range. That's different then saying engine maintains a constant temp regardless of outside temp.
> 
> Outside temp does have an effect on oil temp given the same load operating temps can fluctuate 20-30 degrees. A car running down the highway at 70 in 0 degree weather is going to see a lower oil temp then that same car running down the highway at 70 in 105 degrees. Will both temps be safe and nothing to worry about? Sure. Oil temps are not constant, regulated as tightly as water temps nor is there the cooling capacity to do so on most vehicles. Outside temps will effect where oil temps land.
> 
> This is based on tow vehicles, track cars and street vehicles that have had either real gauges to monitor or done so through OBD.


What his getting at is the average vehicle that isn't race spec, tow vehicle or pulling a massive trailer isn't going to hit those higher temperatures when driven responsibly unless something is mechanically wrong with the vehicle.

There are other things that an average car might even fail at but would be considered extreme conditions like going up an long incline at highway speed and under a blistering sun with the air con cranked to full would probably knock out most cars as the cooling system isn't designed for that kind of punishment. Doesn't matter if you just put in fresh oil and done a major service either. Push a car under extreme conditions it going to break like any other car.

A lot of big trucks and especially road trains that carrying a number of trailers would have temp gauge for everything because it absolutely required for them to know how far they can push it without the truck dying on them.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

E30addixt said:


> Right, safe operating range. That's different then saying engine maintains a constant temp regardless of outside temp.
> 
> Outside temp does have an effect on oil temp given the same load operating temps can fluctuate 20-30 degrees. A car running down the highway at 70 in 0 degree weather is going to see a lower oil temp then that same car running down the highway at 70 in 105 degrees. Will both temps be safe and nothing to worry about? Sure. Oil temps are not constant, regulated as tightly as water temps nor is there the cooling capacity to do so on most vehicles. Outside temps will effect where oil temps land.
> 
> This is based on tow vehicles, track cars and street vehicles that have had either real gauges to monitor or done so through OBD.


Go redline (you know, intentionally abuse) your vehicle down the freeway... let me know how many minutes it's takes the ECM and/or TCM to throw your vehicle into "limp mode" due to -intentionally- driving oil/coolant/trans temps well beyond normal operating range...

You choose to keep getting stuck on a point of normal driving conditions (city/highway) that will not affect the oil in any way... an engine running in 0 degree weather as compared to one running in 105 degree weather will not have any negative effect on the life of the oil under normal operating conditions... I stick by my original point...

Most people that read what I wrote would clearly understand the point I was trying to make without nit picking...


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Go redline (you know, intentionally abuse) your vehicle down the freeway... let me know how many minutes it's takes the ECM and/or TCM to throw your vehicle into "limp mode" due to -intentionally- driving oil/coolant/trans temps well beyond normal operating range...
> 
> You choose to keep getting stuck on a point of normal driving conditions (city/highway) that will not affect the oil in any way... an engine running in 0 degree weather as compared to one running in 105 degree weather will not have any negative effect on the life of the oil under normal operating conditions... I stick by my original point...
> 
> Most people that read what I wrote would clearly understand the point I was trying to make without nit picking...


Yeah, but that's not what you said originally. Words matter, maybe not critically so in this case. Some people know enough to get the gist of what you mean and others will not. There's some pretty basic concepts that people on this forum can't grasp. The idiosyncracies of oil temp is definitely over the head of those who aren't mechanically inclined


----------

